# Hogan my new foster Golden



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just brought this little 2 year old Golden boy home just a few hours ago. He only weighs about 60 pounds. I am not use to such small Goldens.

He is a ball of energy and so playful, as well very loving. It will take me a few more days to find out more about him and his personality.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lucky you.......he looks like a sweetie pie. Thank you for fostering !!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable, nice pic's


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

love his big tongue!  he looks like a very happy boy


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome little guy. He looks pretty relaxed for just coming home. How to Liam and Lyndi like fostering?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh good for you! He looks great, I love the small ones


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

What a cutie!! He looks like he has some energy!!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

He's a handsome boy. Thank you for fostering him. He is very lucky.


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

Ahh what a sweet boy. Hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hogan*

Hogan Is Just Adorable!
Bless you for fostering him!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

What a sweet face he has! Thank you for giving Hogan a home for the holidays. I hope he has a forever home soon.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so handsome! The last 2 out of three of my fosters have been very small, like 40-50 lbs full grown. But still just as sweet as can be!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hogan is just so cute. I love the name with the small size. Hulk Hogan he isnt thank goodness. 
He looks very happy and that he will have tons of energy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a good looking boy Rob, what's his story? It won't take long to find him a forever home I bet.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Bless him - and you for fostering him.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaawww...he's a handsome boy Rob! How is he getting along with Liam and Lindy?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Aaawww...he's a handsome boy Rob! How is he getting along with Liam and Lindy?


He is a very energentic boy. He get along with them pretty well but he really craves attention, all the time. He probably do better in a house where he is the only dog that gets all the attention. I am still trying to write something up for Petfinders.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the foster - he's a handsome fella and couldn't ask for a more loving home for now. I'm bettin' he works his way into the pack even tighter as the days go by.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> He's a good looking boy Rob, what's his story? It won't take long to find him a forever home I bet.


Sorry I missed your questions earlier.

Hogan had 2 owners before he was turned into an Ohio shelter. His last "owner" kept him entirely outside in a kennel with another dog. However the "owners" said Hogan was too hyper to keep with the other dog, which was a Lab, so they turned him in. Since Hogan had no manners the shelter in Ohio put Hogan into a program (Ohio Cell Dog Program) where prison inmates teach them housebreaking and basic obedience training for 7 weeks while they live with the inmate. 

I have only had him for 4 days now but I can tell you he is such a sweet, loving boy that only wants to have human companionship. He will make a great addition to someone's family

Here is his Petfinder.com listing......
Adopt Hogan - Golden Retriever Dog - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's a good looking guy. I love the way his ears are up at the top of his head...it makes him look very alert. I know what you mean about not being used to looking at small goldens. After having my 2 big boys, Sasha is a pleasant surprise---she is going to be so much smaller when full grown.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

He sure is a handome guy. Sixty pounds is a nice size both Millie and Pearl weigh 63 pounds...just the right size for your lap


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well of as today Hogan is now in his new home. I think he should adjust very well there and he can finally have a place to call home. 
I can not wait to hear my first update from the couple that adopted him. They said they would e-mail me with some updates...... I hope they are all good ones...:crossfing


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's a cutie-patootie!!!


----------

